# Corsair Wasserkühlung H55 empfehlenswert für 2600K oder Alternativen?



## hybrid79 (4. Juni 2015)

*Corsair Wasserkühlung H55 empfehlenswert für 2600K oder Alternativen?*

Hallo da ich extreme Probleme mit Gehäusegrösse und Ramspeicher habe frage ich mich ob so eine Wasserkühlung genauso gut ist wie ein fetter 80Eur Kühler oder sogar besser.

Besteht bei diesen Kompakten Komplettsystemen die Gefahr das Wasser ausläuft?

Ich würde evtl. auch ein neues Gehäuse holen, aber kein Speicher, dieser ist der Vengeance von Corsair und macht mir bei der Kühlerauwahl ständig ein Strich durch die Rechnung.

Sind die WK von Corsair eigentlich leise? Zumindest verlgeichbar mit normalen Kühlersystemen von BeQuiet?


----------



## Icedaft (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair Wasserkühlung H55 empfehlenswert für 2600K oder Alternativen?*

Wenn Du etwas mehr zur verwendeten Hardware schreiben würdest (RAM, MB, Gehäuse...) könnte man vielleicht auch eine Empfehlung aussprechen und nein, Kompakt-Waküs sind mit Originallüfter durch die Bank nicht leise.


----------



## hybrid79 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair Wasserkühlung H55 empfehlenswert für 2600K oder Alternativen?*

Gehäuse AeroCool Zero < Wäre ich bereit auszutauschen gegen was besserers
Asus P8Z68 Deluxe
4x4GB Corsair Vengeance (Höhe ca. 5.4cm) < mein Hauptproblem für neue Lüfter
I7 2600K
Jetziger Kühler Artik Freezer 7 Pro
Sapphire R290X Trix
1 SSD
1 HDD
Blu Ray LFW
Scythe Lüftersteuerung
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 550W
etc.


Ok dann ist WK für mich gestorben, will ein leises System und ein Kühler von maximal 80Eur.

Hab auch schon im Forum Luftkühlung ein Thread erstellt und dachte mir eigentlich der U14S Noctua könnte was sein, ist aber für mein Gehäuse zu gross wohl und ich habe keine Ahnung ob mir der Lüfter Bänke verdeckt. ICh würde auch die Kühlerrippen abbauen am Speicher aber traue mich nicht wirklich ob das problemlos geht. Muss das ganze ja 4x machen.


----------



## Jeretxxo (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair Wasserkühlung H55 empfehlenswert für 2600K oder Alternativen?*

Dann nimm doch den Noctua NH-12P SE14, dann hast du garantiert keine Probleme, sehr leiser und starker Top Blow Kühler.

Bei den Kompakt Wakü's sind im übrigen weniger die Lüfter das Problem, als viel mehr die lauten Pumpen und die meisten Kompakt Wakü's haben auch kaum einen Vorteil gegen gescheite Luftkühler.


----------



## Craiden_Scáth (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair Wasserkühlung H55 empfehlenswert für 2600K oder Alternativen?*

Ich habe ein Kompaktwasserkühlung auf mein I7-2600K druf, die ist leise und sehr effektiv. Damit rennt der auf 4,8GHz bei 60°C
Die Wakü hat ein Single Radi und vollkommen ausreichend. Bekommste auch für ca. 80€


----------



## hybrid79 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair Wasserkühlung H55 empfehlenswert für 2600K oder Alternativen?*

und welche WK hast du genau?

Eigentlich wollte ich kein TopFlow die sollen doch garnicht die Leistung bringen wie ein SingleTower oder?
Ausserdem möchte ich am Gehäuseende Luft entziehen, das ist doch Kontraproduktiv oder?


----------



## Jeretxxo (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair Wasserkühlung H55 empfehlenswert für 2600K oder Alternativen?*



hybrid79 schrieb:


> und welche WK hast du genau?
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich kein TopFlow die sollen doch garnicht die Leistung bringen wie ein SingleTower oder?
> Ausserdem möchte ich am Gehäuseende Luft entziehen, das ist doch Kontraproduktiv oder?



Dein ganzes Gehäuse ist Kontraproduktiv, wenn's danach geht, der Kühler kann auch mit Single Tower Kühlern mithalten, lies doch mal Test's, ausserdem hab ich selbst den Vorgänger von dem Kühler und bin zufrieden.

Die Luft lässt du doch ohnehin von einem Gehäuse Lüfter ausblasen, oder nicht? Einen so großen Unterschied gibts da beim Airfolw nicht wirklich.

Edit: Die Kompakt Wasserkühlung, mit Single Radi, die einen 2600k bei 4,8 GHz auf 60°C kühlt und dazu noch leise... möchte ich sehen.


----------



## hybrid79 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair Wasserkühlung H55 empfehlenswert für 2600K oder Alternativen?*

ok dann sag mir mal was an meinen Gehäuse kontraproduktiv ist damit ich es ändere.
und dieser bringt dann meine CPU 10-20 Grad oder mehr kühler als mein Artic Freezer 7 Pro? 

Ja lasse ich ausblasen und wenn ich ein seitlichen Lüfter durch den Kühler blase entwickel ich so einen Sog. Wenn ich von Oben aber  drauf blase klaut der Gehäuselüfter doch die Luft des CPU Kühlers oder nicht?

Ich lese auch nur schlechtes von günstige WK was Lautstärke betrifft. Klassik wäre mir lieber  ich lese nochmal die Test zu Top Flows durch.


----------



## hybrid79 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair Wasserkühlung H55 empfehlenswert für 2600K oder Alternativen?*

Hast du noch Ideen zu den Punkten?


----------



## Chinaquads (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair Wasserkühlung H55 empfehlenswert für 2600K oder Alternativen?*

Hol dir doch den Macho, der reicht mehr als aus und kostet 30 €


----------



## hybrid79 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair Wasserkühlung H55 empfehlenswert für 2600K oder Alternativen?*

und der kühlt auch besser als meiner? Also mindestens 10-20Grad besser? Schrott habe ich bereits eingebaut 

und meine Vengeance Kühler 5.4cm Höhe kommen da ohne probleme mit klar?


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair Wasserkühlung H55 empfehlenswert für 2600K oder Alternativen?*

Bei einer AiO-Wakü bis 80€ kann ich die *Magicool AiO Liquid Cooling System 240* empfehlen. Sie besitzt die Pumpeneinheit der Magicool DCP450, bei der die Drehzahl aber für die AiO weiter abgesenkt würde.

Die enthaltenen PWM-Lüfter haben einen Drehzahlbereich von 600-2200U/min.


----------



## XyZaaH (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair Wasserkühlung H55 empfehlenswert für 2600K oder Alternativen?*

Kannst den vengeance Ram köpfen, hab ich auch gemacht.


----------



## hybrid79 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair Wasserkühlung H55 empfehlenswert für 2600K oder Alternativen?*

wie köpfen? du bist nicht der mit der Säge oder?  hab ich gestern hier irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair Wasserkühlung H55 empfehlenswert für 2600K oder Alternativen?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erwärmen (ich hab sie 15min bei 50°C in den Backofen gelegt) und dann den Kühlkörper langsam vom Speicherriegel lösen.


----------



## hybrid79 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair Wasserkühlung H55 empfehlenswert für 2600K oder Alternativen?*

Gehen die rams nicht kaputt bei der Erhitzung? Bzw. was ist mit der Kühlereigenschaft danach? Werden die nicht zu heiss ohne den Kühler?

Ich würde das glatt auch versuchen, mich regt das total auf, wollte eigentlich nen BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3 Kühler und bekomme nichts wegen diese Riesen-Speicher.

Alternative wäre noch der Noctuo U14S oder der Thermalright Macho. Wenn der Macho genauso gut ist kann ich auch diesen nehmen, aber denke ist kein Vergleich zum BeQuiet oder?


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair Wasserkühlung H55 empfehlenswert für 2600K oder Alternativen?*

Der Arbeitsspeicher wird ausreichend gekühlt.

Ich halte vom Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power (100700543) und Thermalright True Spirit 140 (BW) Rev. A (100700545) sehr viel. Sie sehen auf den ersten Blick identisch aus, unterscheiden sich aber in den Abmessungen (Höhe, seitlich versetzter Kühlkörper), Dicke der Heatpipes (6x6mm vs. 6x8mm) und der Lüftergröße (152mm vs 140mm). Der True Spirit Power hat eine höhere Kühlleistung.


----------



## XyZaaH (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair Wasserkühlung H55 empfehlenswert für 2600K oder Alternativen?*

Wird auch ohne Kühler nicht warm. Ich hab meine Riegel mit dem Föhn erwärmt, nen Backofen brauchst du dafür nicht. Wichtig: lass dir zeit, und mach alles mit Gefühl.


----------



## hybrid79 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair Wasserkühlung H55 empfehlenswert für 2600K oder Alternativen?*

wie lange muss man die ca erwärmen mit nen fön?

Ist der TrueSpiritPower genauso gut oder besser als der Macho2? Auch ausreichen für evtl. OC beim 2600K? Passt der Power evtl. mit den Vengeance auch so zusammen ?


----------

